# s'installer à table



## sesame_fr

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais savoir si je dis *" Ils s'installent à table, face à face." *pour décrire les deux personnes qui s'assoient à deux côtés de la table. C'est le bon français? 
Parce que je trouve "à table" a un sens de prendre un repas à table. Est-ce que 's'installer à table' a sûrement le sous-entendu de 'prendre un repas'? 

Merci d'avance.
Bonne journée.


----------



## ChrisPa

Bonjour
Oui, un peu. Pour lever l'ambiguïté, on peut dire "ils s'installent à une/la table, face à face"


----------



## Mafalda.eu

Bonjour,

On peut aussi dire " ils s'installent sur un table (en) face à face". "A table" introduit la notion de prise de repas.


----------



## sesperxes

Pourrait-on dire "ils s'attablent face à face"?


----------



## SwissPete

Désolé, Mafalda, mais on ne s'installe pas sur une table.


----------



## sesame_fr

Sinon, on dirait : on s'installe à deux côtés de la table, face à face?


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Ils s'installent_ ou
_Ils prennent place_ ou
_Ils s'assoient_...

_... de part et d'autre de la table _ou
_chacun d'un côté de la table_ ou _chacun à un bout de la table_ (en cas de table en longueur) ou
_à table l'un en face de l'autre _(mais on risque la confusion avec la table où l'on mange).

Édité à 19h55 . Pour reprendre et pour poursuivre la proposition de ChrisPa :
_... à une table l'un en face de l'autre_ (on risque moins la confusion avec la table pour le repas) ou
_à une table face à face _(une façon de mettre en relief leur face à face).


----------



## Philippides

selon moi s'attabler est plutôt synonyme de "se mettre à table" donc avec une notion de prise de repas.


----------



## snarkhunter

Non, "s'attabler" ne signifie pas "se _mettre_ à table", mais bel et bien "s'asseoir à table" : il n'y a donc aucune notion de ce genre qui soit sous-entendue, à part celle résultant d'un éventuel _usage_. Mais ce n'est pas là le sens du verbe, en tout cas.


----------



## kategogogo

_Elle *s'installe* devant son bol de chocolat* à la table* de la cuisine.
_
Bonjour! Je connais "s'installer" dans le sens de "emménager/arriver/habiter". Das ce cas, ça veut dire _s'arrêter à côté de la table_?


----------



## hual

Bonjour,

Cela veut dire _s'asseoir_.


----------



## Maître Capello

_S'installer à table_ signifie en effet _s'attabler, se mettre à table_.


----------



## kategogogo

Grand merci Maître et hual! J'aurais dû consulter ce fil […]

Ils s'installent à la table, face à face = Ils sont à la table, face à face?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne faut pas confondre les deux :

_s'installer à table_ = s'asseoir devant une table, se mettre à table, s'attabler (action)
_être à table_ = être assis devant une table, être attablé (état)

Quoi qu'il en soit, vous noterez que l'article défini ne s'emploie normalement que si l'on précise de quelle table il s'agit.

_Il se met à table.
Il se met à *la* table de la cuisine._


----------



## kategogogo

C'est bien expliqué comme ça. Merci!


----------



## JClaudeK

Pour "se mettre/ passer à table", attention au sens figuré (utilisé surtout pour des délinquants qui avouent leurs méfaits / dénoncent leurs complices) ! 


> Faire des révélations, avouer, dénoncer, trahir, dire la vérité ; (donner une part)
> se mettre à table
> se mettre à table — Wiktionnaire


----------



## kategogogo

Merci J pour ta remarque! C’est la première fois que j’entends *cette manière* de dire


----------



## vegatine

Lorsqu'on a des invités à la maison, la maitresse de maison peut très bien dire: 
"Je vous propose de passer à table maintenant", ou " de vous mettre à table" ( moins joli) et *non pas* " de vous installer à table" ou " de vous attabler"...!
c'est à dire de faire le chemin jusqu'à la table et de s'y attabler...
*D'autre part:* s'attabler = s'asseoir autour d'une table, choisir une place *ET* être attablé = être déja assis autour d'une table


----------

